# Help with Screen Size



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

Here are my room dimensions










My seating distance I would prefer be 14'-15' for the first row the second row will be on a 12" riser back about 18'-19' from the screen.

The room is pitch black no light what so ever. It will be mostly for watching movies and some TV when we do watch TV / Sports there will be some light (enough to see the guy next to you). As for now I have no projector selected, but was thinking of going with an Epson 8350. Any thoughts? Here are some numbers I figured from another site.










I believe I will need to add more gain to the screen if I go larger. Thats another concern I have should I do a DYI screen or buy one. 


Also wondering what you think of this set up for a mid- level first time HT build speaker audio set up. I'm trying to work in a budget and achieve a really nice 5.1 surround sound. Is a 7.1 worth the extra set up for my room? Here is what I am looking at? Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. 


Polk Audio Monitor 70 Series II Floor standing Loudspeaker 

Polk Audio CS2Series II Center Channel Speaker

Polk Audio Monitor 40 Series II Two-Way Bookshelf Loudspeaker

Onkyo TX-SR609

Do you think I would need a sub for the room? Looking at a Dayton Sub 120


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'll let the projector guys weigh in on your video, but on the audio side, I'd say you'll definitely want a subwoofer. A big screen is great, but without big sound to match it, you may fall short of replicating a good theater experience at home.

The dayton is a great sub according to those that have heard it, but in a room that large, may not go as loud or deep as you want. If you can't stretch the budget now, I think you'll want to save up for a more powerful sub or two. I have a room a little smaller than yours, but open to the rest of the house, and went with the SVS PB12-NSD for $770 shipped. However, I also considered sub's from Rythmik, HSU, Outlaw, and Elemental Designs that were a bit less if $770 seems undoable right now.


----------



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. Would two Dayton subs generate enough low in base or just be louder? I would like to go with two subs but I cant drop $1400.00 just on two subs?

You think I would be better to do two subs to fill the room or just one nicer sub? Can I hook up two subs on a 5.1 0r 7.1 receiver? ( even if it only has one connection) can I just run an RCA from one to the other or could you use a y-splitter?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't recall seeing a freq plot on the Dayton, but my guess is, just louder. Odds are the Freq response drops off pretty quickly and 2x0 is still 0. I go for one quality sub over 2 lesser subs, but once you hit 20-~100 at adequate output with linear response, 2x the sub will help preserve that linearity over multiple seats.


----------



## brad.wilson1011 (Sep 2, 2011)

I currently have the Epson 8350 in a room setup very similar to yours and it is great. I use it on a 106" screen for movies, TV, NFL Sunday Ticket, etc. I did have to do some calibration for my Cinema mode but that is expected. There are plenty of resources and websites to help you with that. In Dynamic the light really pumps out with great color and easily allows the lights to be on full when friends/ family are over watching football. For the cost its been an incredible deal and I have yet to see another unit in that price range that makes me regret my purchase.


Audio-wise I definitely do not have the expertise of the great moderators and users on this site so I can only speak from my own personal experience. I started with 5.1 and it has been wonderful. I just now added some height speakers to see how the added sound affected my experience. Speakers will last you quite a long time if you get ones in the beginning that truly sound great. If you get cheapo ones like I started with, you'll find yourself upgrading incredibly fast. 

I would go with one big sub that can reach the low Hz without being stressed/ distorted. Getting two less expensive models will not make you happier IMHO, especially if those models do not go as low as you would like. I just received a CraigSUB SS-18.2 about a month ago and I cannot believe how much of a difference it makes in movies. Its nearly impossible to wipe the massive smile off of my face during any action/ suspense film. Make sure you set a budget, find a few subs that are near the top, try to listen to them somewhere nearby and pick the one that is a little bit over the budget and sounds best. :innocent:


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

I would look into some internet direct speaker manufacturers. I like my Epik Legend sub for it's tight, accurate sound and ability to go very deep. But your room is bigger and the Epik Empire might be a better fit.


----------



## NegativeEntropy (Apr 22, 2009)

Screen size:

At 14' viewing distance and assuming a 16:9 (HDTV) aspect ratio, you need at least ~105" diagonal to meet SMPTE recommendations for screen size. 

You need 115" for a back row at 18' viewing distance to meet the THX "max allowable" seating distance.

You need 125" to meet the THX "longest recommended" seating distance for your first row at 14' (and it would be bigger yet for your back row).

I recommend playing with the theater calculator here: http://carltonbale.com/home-theater/home-theater-calculator (it's how I got the above numbers).

It will help with brightness calculations too.

I suggest posting in the screen forum here for more detailed recommendations. Figure out what the largest screen is that your room will accommodate (with speakers!) so you know your limit. If it's too small, consider moving your seats closer.

For brightness, you'll have to balance a projector with the blackest blacks vs. one that is a light cannon. That will depend on your personal preferences and what you watch (e.g. NFL = bright or movies = dark). If your walls and ceiling are not or cannot be painted a dark color, that will limit how dark of an image you can produce just from reflection of the projectors own light back onto the screen.

If you have not done so, I suggest reading up on room acoustics. There are some parts of the room better than others for having seats in terms of room modes. You should balance this with viewing distance if sound quality is important to you.


----------



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

Can someone help me move this thread to the screen section?


----------

